# Help in understanding a recipe



## cookwithlove (Sep 17, 2006)

I came across a recipe called CARAMEL CUSTARD FOAM

90g granulated sugar
250ml heavy cream
100 ml half and half
100ml milk
90g egg yolks
10g muscovado sugar
1.5 sheets gelatine, softened, rinsed and squeezed of excess moisture.

I don't understand what is 100 ml of half and half, need some help here?

Thanks


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Half n half is just Whole Milk and Heavy Cream mixed together. It makes it so it has more fat than Whole Milk but Less than Heavy Cream. I believe the fat content is around 17.5 percent...I might be wrong but it is close to that....

-Robert
Chocolateguild


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

The Half and Half I use at work is 10%.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

If I had to 'make' half and half it would be half cream and half whole milk.

The percentage of fat that you end up with...no clue. 

April


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Most " half and half" is 10% butterfat. A.K.A. cereal cream, a.k.a. coffeecream. 
Have absolutely no idea why it's called half and half, but then again, I have trouble understanding recipies from the US that call for "sticks" of butter....


----------



## bobalu (Aug 3, 2005)

in the states, a "stick" of butter is 4 oz. One pound = 16 oz. so, a "stick" is 4
oz. I don't know how butter is packaged in Canada, but here it is in 4 individually wrapped pieces per pound


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks. It's weird. Canada went metric almost 20 years ago. Milk comes in 1, 2, and 4 liter jugs, sour cream and the like in 250gr, 500gr, and 1 kg packages, but butter? 
Ah, butter comes in 454 gr solid, foil wrapped blocks. Not 500 gr blocks, but 454 gr, which is exactly 1 lb. (and the displacement for large-block Chevy engines...)


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Maybe it's because they still do manufacture quarter pound sticks of butter and so if we switched to 500 grams per butter they wouldn't be able to put them out as sticks anymore...


----------



## denice1991 (Nov 26, 2006)

im cooking a nice meal for my parents, to apologise for disobeying them, could u advise on anything that would be fitting for the occasion? denice


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Blue, out here on the we(s)t coast no one has every heared or seen quarter sticks. Every dairy here in the west still puts out 454 gr blocks of butter, with no sticks. Imported butters from Europe naturally come in 250 gr blocks.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I think you need to post this in the welcome forum and ask the admins where it would be the most appropriate?

You'll get more responses.

April


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Do you guys know what the FDA requirments for fat content are in Half n Half. I believe it has a specific range...10% being the lowest. I used to know the answer but I have forgoten...

-Robert
chocolateguild


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's a quick link for various milk product fat contents.

Ciao,


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Perfect...I was trying to find a site like that but was having no luck the other day...thanks for the info...

-Robert
chocolateguild


----------

